# Do you cover your cockatiel's cage?



## aquaabby13

Hey, do YOU cover your bird's cage at night? Or not? I would love to hear your thoughts and opinions!


----------



## sunnysmom

I do cover. My tiel is rehomed and I know his former owner covered, so I continued the practice. Plus, I think it works well in our house. His cage is downstairs near the living room and he goes to bed fairly early. Although we try to minimize the noise while he's sleeping, I think covering him allows him to sleep better as he doesn't see people walking around, etc. I do keep a night light on for him however, and leave a gap in his cover so he is not in total darkness.


----------



## subhasis roy

I do cover my cage but always keep one side open so that he have no Oxygen problem.
My bird always sleeps on a fixed side of a perch in his cage,so whenever i take the cover in front off him he always goes to that side of the perch of the cage where he sleeps everyday..


----------



## flippityjib

Well, I started to but now I have too much stuff on top of the cage. I had always covered the budgies to keep the noise down in the morning when I want to sleep in but not anymore. Now they just wake me up so I don't sleep in too much 
Mica was having night frights so I put a blue light bulb in the room and have a radio going and it seems to be helping. 
They seem to be doing ok. It's a dark room to begin with so I hope they are sleeping ok.


----------



## Erinsmom

Yes I do cover but keep one side partially open for air flow and for ambient light for them


----------



## marcello.capone

*yes , cover*

We cover Tina, although she sometimes resists being put to bed as she has the run of the house all day.

We find that it helps with the hormone control ... shorted days not favourable egg laying.


----------



## delawaregirl

I do not cover the tiels cage. It is in the same room as the TV. In the evening I only keep a lamp on in that room so it is fairly dark. My tiels know when they are put in the cage in the evening it is time to go to sleep and they are not bothered by the noise, just as they nap during the day with noise in a room. However, yesterday we were gone all day and returned in the evening after they had settled down for the day. Later in the evening they woke up and decided that it was day time and would not settle back down. My son ended up covering their cage and it was instant quiet. Now whenever they become more hormonal and we need longer nights we may have to cover their cage but for now we are doing just fine.


----------



## dearblythe

i cover her in a bed sheet, but because there is quite often an air conditioner going, i cover that side with some thin towels.

only 2 sides in total are covered (one is left for oxygen, and the other is against a wall)


----------



## hysteriauk

have zippy covered at night, he prefers it that way and my flat is cold at night right now so am protecting him from the drafts


----------



## Renae

Yes, I cover mine, but only with thin blankets until Winter then they are covered with blankets that are a bit thicker until Winter is finished. The only time they are left uncovered is if it is too hot, it is Summer here at the moment and we have had some scorching hot days and on days like that I have not covered any of the birds.


----------



## Jony N Me

I don't cover my tiel. I used to when i first brought her home and she had a smaller cage. i would cover 3 sides and have a night light on. i have a bigger cage now and dont. i actually find my tiel does better unconvered. I still have night lights for her though. 
I may have to later like deleware stated ( if shes hormonal ) but for now shes doing fine.


----------



## sonic123

yeah i do cover my cage too especially in winter cause thats when ur cockatiel can get cold cover them only in the winter when its very cold but do not cover them in the summer cause its very hot for them


----------



## JennyLynn

I tend to only cover in the colder weather. I have a blue lightbulb for the room which seems to help better than the nightlight. As soon as the regular lights go out and the blue is on they know it's bedtime.


----------

